# Knoxy's Fishnest tut



## knoxydoll (Jul 21, 2007)

So islandgirl requested a tut for this look so here it is. Oh and about halfway through I got fed up with doing on eye... so it dosn't have any black or extra purple... haha I'm lame.

The look we're trying to achieve.







http://specktra.net/showthread.php?p=817129

What you will need: (What I used is in brackets)

[FACE]

- Moisturizer (Aloe Gel)
- Foundation (none)
- Concealer (Maybelline Pure Makeup in Light 2)
- Powder (Maybelline Loose powder in Light)

[CHEEK]

- Hot Pink blush (MAC p/b in Peaches, Fever; Lancome Blush Subtil in Cosmopolitan Pink; MAC MSF in Northern Lights)

[EYES]

- Dark Purple e/s (Inglot #091)
- Medium (true) Purple e/s (Inglot #935; MAC p/g in Viz-a-Violet)
- Pink e/s (MAC passionate e/s)
- Primer (UDPP)
- Highlight (MAC Bamboo; MAC p/g in Jardine Aires)

[LIPS]

- Nude pink l/s (MAC l/s in High Tea; Benitint... not worn but yea)

SOO HEERE WEE GOOO.

Say goodbye to what ever's on your face, even if it looks really pretty.






Clean your face in whatever manour you see fit. I just use a baby wipe as a face cloth.






All clean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Moistuize (I use Aloe) and then apply your powder... Make sure your face is dry before you do this or else you get powder patches on your face like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Once you've powdered, apply your concealer to those bits you want to conceal. 






Blend them in so you don't look funny.






Apply your primer to your eyelids. Make stupid face.






Primed. 






* USE AN E/S BRUSH...*

So add some highlight/base to your lids, I used Jardin Aires. Don't worry too much about fallout.






Take your *pink* e/s and put it on the inned third of you eye.






Blend it around so it's not just a blob.






Take your * purple * e/s and put it on the rest of your lid. 






Blend it into the pink.






Take your *dark purple* e/s and place it in the outer v and crease.






Blend it into the pink and purple






*Take your purple pigment and blend it over everything.






Add some Black to the outer v to add definition.






Blend in more dark purple until you are satisfied.






Clean off any fallout with a big fluffy brush.

* USE A LINER BRUSH *

Take some of your *dark purple* e/s and line 3/4 of your bottom lashline.






Take some of your *pink* e/s and line 1/2 of your lower lashine.






Blend the two together

MASCARA TIME






Clean any fallout off with a big fluffy brush. Take some concealer apply it under your eye.






Blend it in to make any purple marks disappear






* USE A BLUSH BRUSH *

Take some * Fever* and apply a very little amount in a swipe on your cheeks.






Blend it into your cheeks.

Apply some other stuff if you want... I did in order, peaches to blend it better; then CP to add some brightness; and then Northern Lights, to make it sparkly.. well a little






I uhh then realised I forgot to add a real highlight. So I blended in some Bamboo. 






I don't think you can really tell but yea.


YOU'RE DONE.
Look pretty and Enjoy!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jul 21, 2007)

pretty :]


----------



## nunu (Jul 21, 2007)

thats a lovely look!


----------



## vcarina88x (Jul 21, 2007)

very nice tut


----------



## JCBean (Jul 22, 2007)

Love it, you have a really beautfiul face, and I'm in love with the blush you used!! x


----------



## breathless (Jul 22, 2007)

thanks for the tut! =]


----------



## Ms. Q (Jul 22, 2007)

Great Colors. Thank for tutorial


----------



## user46 (Jul 23, 2007)

that's really cute. that pink is really vibrant


----------



## sulci (Jul 23, 2007)

i love that pink!!


----------



## entipy (Jul 24, 2007)

Great tut, knoxy! I love your faces! LOL


----------



## milamonster (Jul 24, 2007)

thanks!!! so cute


----------



## gohgoomah (Jul 25, 2007)

awww i LOVE this look! you look sooooooooooo pretty! i want to go try out this now


----------



## Mru (Jul 25, 2007)

Thank you for this tut. It's gorgeous.


----------



## vica (Jul 25, 2007)

pretty! im gonna try that today ..


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 26, 2007)

This is really cute. I'm going to try it soon.


----------



## kera484 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for doing a tutorial on this look. This is a great look!!


----------



## Chrissehxo (Jul 29, 2007)

I love the colors! =D


----------



## dmenchi (Jul 30, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice! Thanks for posting, I really like it


----------



## puppy_love_1041 (Aug 2, 2007)

lovely! I adore passionate - you used it, you bought me


----------

